# Haze color in photos



## bowen.deanna (Aug 11, 2012)

I was wondering what do people do to their photos that gives it that dreamy haze look?


----------



## MTVision (Aug 11, 2012)

bowen.deanna said:
			
		

> I was wondering what do people do to their photos that gives it that dreamy haze look?



There are millions of ways to achieve haze - in camera and in an editing program. 

Not sure if you have photoshop or a similar editing program but you can use levels to add haze - You can also do colored haze with this method...

http://www.kayotic.nl/blog/photoshop-haze

I'm sure if you do a google search you will come up with hundreds of different tutorials on how to add haze in post.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are talking about that slightly blurred look, just add a Gausian Blur layer at low opacity on top of your image. You can also have a Color Adjustment layer if you want to shift the tones a bit. Another way to color shift is to place a low opacity layer which is a solid color (for instance, a yellow layer at low opacity if you want a yellow color cast).


----------



## MWC2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you mean hazy or matte?  As others have said if you post a link to a sample you like, someone will be able to give you some pointers.

Hazy can be done pretty easy in post, add a solid colour layer (usually a creamy yellow, dusty pink, light burnt tan or even a dark purple), change the layer mode to "Soft Light" and adjust the opacity to around 15 to 20 percent.

Matte is even easier.  Open a new levels layer, grab the blacks arrow (bottom slider) and pull it to the right until you get the look you are after.


----------

